# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Адъютант его превосходительства

## sperk

Что написано на тележке в 7:45?
Заранее большое спасибо!!  YouTube - АДЪЮТАНТ ЕГО П

----------


## alexB

Бей белых пока не покраснеют,
бей красных пока не побелеют.

----------


## translationsnmru

This "тележка" is actually called "тачанка" in Russian.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Только тачанка это не тележка

----------

